# Marriott 2015 Maintenance Fees



## SueDonJ

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!* 

** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Type
Operating Fee
Replacement Reserve
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2014 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!).
** Please report DC Trust and AP Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/15, and any changes throughout the year.*

*MF Related info:*

The *2014 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
Historical MF info can also be found in this forum's Weeks FAQ.
Operating Budgets for each of the resorts are usually posted to my-vacationclub.com within a few weeks of the MF invoices being sent out, and are available for review to anyone with an account.  Sign in, click on "Browse For Resorts," then click through to the individual resort pages, then scroll down midway and click the "Owners" tab.

************* Thread Compilation *************

_*Destination Club / Trust Points*_

*MF's* $118.75 per Beneficial Interest (BI = 250 pts) or $0.475 per point - Post #18
*Club Dues Fee* = $175 for Standard Members - Post #18 and $215 for Premier and Premier Plus Members - Post #19 

_*Asia Pacific Points*_

_*Additional Specific Fees*_

*International Owner Service Fee* $34.50 - Post #14

_*MVC Weeks*_

_*Note that Property Taxes for the Florida resorts will vary according to the Resort Calendar seasons, and are included in the MF budgets.
*Note that Property Taxes for the California resorts will vary among owners based on purchase price/date, and are billed separately by the counties._

*Aruba Surf Club* 2BR - Post #10 and   3BR - Post #11
*Aruba Ocean Club* 2BR - Post #55 and 1BR - Post #57
*Barony Beach Club* Post #53
*Canyon Villas* Post #60
*Club Son Antem* 2BR and 3BR - Post #65
*Custom House* Post #4
*Cypress Harbour* Special, Sport and Summer - Post #39
*Desert Springs Villas I* Post #9
*Desert Springs Villas II* Post #7
*Fairway Villas* Post #8
*Frenchmans Cove* 2BR Plat - Post #3
*Grand Chateau* 3BR - Post #12 and 3BR - Post #17 and 2BR EOY - Post #13
*Grande Ocean* Post #48
*Grande Vista* 2BR Plat - Post #47 and 2BR Gold - Post #58 and 3BR Plat - Post #61
*Harbour Lake* 2BR Gold - Post #5 and 2BR Plat and 2BR Gold - Post #49
*Harbour Point* Post #29
*Imperial Palms Villas* 3BR Special - Post #37
*Kauai Beach Club* 2BR - Post #31 and 1BR - Post #40
*Ko Olina Beach Club* 2BR EOY and 2BR EY and 3BR EOY and 3BR EY - Post #6
*Lakeshore Reserve* 2BR Plat - Post #15
*Manor Club* Post #45
*Marbella Beach Resort* 1BR - Post #63 and 2BR - Post #71
*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Towers* 2BR Fixed Week - Post #32 and 2BR Float Week and 3BR Fixed Week - Post #36
*Maui Ocean Club - Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing* 2BR - Post #35 and 1BR - Post #54
*Monarch* Post #70
*Newport Coast Villas* 2BR Plat - Post #43
*Ocean Pointe* 2BR Plat - Post #51 and 2BR Silver and 3BR Silver - Post #52
*Oceana Palms* 2BR Gold - Post #64 and 2BR Gold, Plat and Plat+ - Post #67
*OceanWatch* Post #30 and Post #46
*Phuket Beach Club* Post #59 and Post #66
*Playa Andaluza* 3BR - Post #68
*Sabal Palms* 2BR Red - Post #69
*Shadow Ridge Villages* 2BR Plat - Post #42 and 2BR Gold EOY - Post #44
*St Kitts Beach Club* 2BR Gold - Post #14
*Summit Watch* 2BR - Post #56
*SurfWatch* 3BR - Post #38 and 2BR - Post #41
*Village d'Ile-de-France* Post #62
*Waiohai Beach Club* 2BR Plat - Post #16
*Willow Ridge Lodge* Post #50


----------



## maph

*Waiohai 2015*

_[OP volunteered in a PM to me the reason for the Property Taxes difference between this post and #16 later in the thread.  Because the issue is unique to this OP's account and not indicative of different Prop Tax fees among all Waiohai Weeks, this post is deleted.  Thank you, maph!]_


----------



## jimf41

*Frenchman's Cove MFC 2015*

2b Plat 

$1587.79 - Operating Fee
$-283.96 - Developer Subsidy
$320.49 - Replacement Reserve 
$1624.32 - TOTAL

6.9% Increase over 2014 MF's

2014 Values
$1512.33 - Operating Fee
-$279.25 - Developer Subsidy
$299.18 - Replacement Reserve
$1532.26 - TOTAL

Property taxes billed separately
2013 - $168.84
2012 - $129.00
2011 - $232.50
2010 - $232.50

In 2015 we will be billed the taxes for 2014 and 2015 and we'll be caught up.


----------



## Beaglemom3

*Marriott Custom House 2015.*

From my invoice:

2015 Replacement Reserve:          319.17
2015 Operating Fee                       : 1, 230.93

  $1, 550.10    Total         


Sorry that I don't have the complete breakdown. 


-


----------



## dioxide45

*2BR Harbour Lake Gold 2015*

Property Tax Fee: $123.41
Replacement Reserve: $272.25
Operating Fee: $767.79
Total: $1,163.45  *<<-- 7.05% increase*

2014 Total: $1,086.83


----------



## Dewnay

*Marriott’s Ko Olina Beach Club*

*Ko Olina 2BR EOY* 
- Property Tax Fee - 	$79.06		
- Replacement Reserve - 	$120.72		
- Operating Fee - 	$776.15		
- TOTAL - 		$975.93	
- Increase of $43.51 (4.67%)

*Ko Olina 2BR EY* 
- Property Tax Fee - $158.11		
- Replacement Reserve - $241.43		
- Operating Fee - $1,552.30		
- TOTAL - $1,951.84
- Increase of $87.02 (4.67%)

*Ko Olina 3BR EOY* 
- Property Tax Fee - $86.97	
- Replacement Reserve - $132.80		
- Operating Fee - $853.85		
- TOTAL - $1,073.62	
- Increase of $47.91 (4.67%)				

*Ko Olina 3BR EY* 
- Property Tax Fee - $173.93		
- Replacement Reserve - $265.59		
- Operating Fee - $1,707.69	
- TOTAL - $2,147.21	
- Increase of $95.79 (4.67%)


----------



## klpca

*Desert Springs Villas II*

Desert Springs Villas II

2015 Master Operating Assessment		56.83
2015 Master Reserve Assessment		31.42
2015 Operating Fee                            706.35
2015 Reserve Fee                              392.48
Total Charges                                *$1,187.08*


2014 MF 

2014 Master Operating Assessment		41.02
2014 Master Reserve Assessment		29.18
2014 Operating Fee                            689.87
2014 Reserve Fee                              377.38
Total Charges                               * $1,137.45*

Increase:                                          *$49.63 (+4.38%)*

This is for an annual 2 bedroom lockoff


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

Fairway Villas at Seaview 2BR

2 Bedroom Fairway Villas.............2015..................2014
Operating Fee............................881.14............. ..831.11
Property Taxes............................99.83............ ......86.81
Reserve Fee..............................254.34........... ..... 239.94
.......................................... $1235.31..............$1157.86

6.7% increase from 2014 to 2015.
5.4% increase from 2013 to 2014.


----------



## PropertyManager4

*Marriott Desert Springs Villas I-2015*

2015:

Master Operating Assessment..............$57.29
Reserve Assessment.............................31.68
Operating Fee.....................................815.03
Reserve Fee........................................483.60

Total...............................................$1,387.60

2014:

Operating Fee.....................................868.05
Reserve Fee........................................475.05

Total...............................................$1,343.10

Increase................3.28%


----------



## mcm21078

*Aruba Surf Club 2BR*

  	Interval 	Description 	Due Date 	Amount Due 	 

  	AC*_1234*56_ 	2015 Operating Fee 	2015-01-12 	$948.08 	 
  	AC*_1234*56_ 	2015 Operating Fee 	2015-01-12 	$321.43 	 
  	AC*_1234*56_ 	2015 Reserve Fee 	2015-01-12 	$403.59 	 

  	Total amount 	  	  	*$1673.10 * 

2014 maintenance fee was $1595.12......4.9% increase


----------



## m61376

*Aruba Surf Club 3 BR:*

Operating Fee: $1330.61 
Reserve Fee: $547.81 
Ground Tax: $16.60 
Electricity: $353.96
TOTAL:
$2249.07 for the SC 3BR, reflecting a similar 4.9% increase as for the 2BR above. 91% of the increase due to increase electricity costs and increased reserve fees.


----------



## dhole

*Grand Chateau 3 Bdrm*

2015 Property Tax Fee	103.04
2015 Operating Fee	1124.28
2015 Reserve Fee	455.32
Total Charges	 	$1682.64

Change From 2014  -2.8%


----------



## Xpat

*Grand Chateau Platinum 2 Bedroom EOY*

2015 Property Tax Fee 32.89 -2.7%
2015 Operating Fee 395.86 -0.6%
2015 Reserve Fee 145.32 +3.5%
Total Charges $574.07 *+0.2%*

This should work out to *$1148.14* for an every year contract.

History:
2015: $1148 +0.2%
2014: $1145 +3.2%
2013: $1110 +3.8%
2012: $1069


----------



## bazzap

*St Kitts Beach Club Gold 2 Bedroom External Garden View*

2015 Property Tax Fee 14.27 0% (estimated)
2015 Operating Fee 1384.18 +0.9%
2015 Reserve Fee 356.75 +7% (primarily bad debt)
*2015 Total Charges 1755.20 +2.1%*

(+2015 Int'l Owner Service Fee 34.50!)


----------



## glenns

*Marriott Lakeshore Reserve*



glenns said:


> 2014 Two Bedroom Platinum
> 
> 
> 2014 Reserve..............   $222.00
> 2014 Developer Subsidy...  ($301.88)
> 2014 Operating Fee.......  $1341.75
> 2014 Property Tax.........   $180.25
> ===========================
> 2014 Total...............  $1442.12
> 
> Total: $95.43 (7%) increase
> Reserve: $.11 (microscopic change)
> Operating Fee: $55.15 (4.3%) increase
> Subsidy: $49.90 (16.5%) decrease
> Property Tax: $9.73 (5.3%) decrease



2015 Two Bedroom Platinum


2015 Reserve..............   $270.63
2015 Developer Subsidy...  ($288.18)
2015 Operating Fee.......  $1429.01
2015 Property Tax.........   $199.56
2015 "misc. line items".....$23.76
===========================
2015 Total...............  $1587.26

Total: $145.14 (10%) increase
Reserve: $48.63 (22%) increase
Operating Fee: $87.26 (7%) increase
Subsidy: $13.70 (5%) decrease
Property Tax: $19.31 (11%) increase


----------



## Docklander

*Waiohai 2015*

This info disagrees slightly from the info posted in Post #2 (taxes are different)  _[See note in Post #2.  <-- SueDonJ]_

2 Bed Platinum 

$912.12 - Operating Fee
$499.83 - AOAO Operating Fee 
$210.51 - Replacement Reserve 
$65.93 - AOAO Replacement Reserve
$179.68 - Property Taxes
$1,868.07 - TOTAL

2014 Total was $1,781.28

*INCREASE 4.87%*

Not exactly delighted with this.


----------



## Docklander

*Grand Chateau 3 Bed*

3 Bed Platinum

$1,124.28 - Operating Fee
$455.32 - Replacement Reserve 
$103.04 - Property Taxes
$1,682.64 - TOTAL

2014: $1,731.00

*DECREASE 2.79%*

Happy to see a decrease :whoopie:


----------



## Fasttr

*Trust Points*

*2015*
$118.75 per Beneficial Interest (BI = 250 pts) or $0.475 per point.
$175 Standard Club Dues.
$215 P and P+ Club Dues (I am assuming they stayed the same since standard stayed the same)

*2014*
$112.50 per Beneficial Interest (BI = 250 pts) or $0.45 per point.
$175 Standard Club Dues.
$215 P and P+ Club Dues

5.6% increase.


----------



## SueDonJ

I notice today that the DC Club Dues fee is posted to my-vacationclub.com with a 12/10/14 due date.

According to what's posted the higher-tier $215.00 Dues haven't changed from last year.  Can someone confirm that the lower-tier $175 fee is also unchanged?

{eta}  DOH!  Posted at the same time as Fasttr, above.  Nevermind.


----------



## VacationForever

Marriott Desert Springs I


PropertyManager4 said:


> 2015:
> 
> Master Operating Assessment..............$57.29
> Reserve Assessment.............................31.68
> Operating Fee.....................................815.03
> Reserve Fee........................................483.60
> 
> Total...............................................$1,387.60
> 
> 2014:
> 
> Operating Fee.....................................868.05
> Reserve Fee........................................475.05
> 
> Total...............................................$1,343.10
> 
> Increase................3.28%



Don't forget about the property tax which is billed separately. 

2015 Property Tax: $114.56
2014 Property Tax: $119.84

Total for 2015 including property tax is $1502.16
Total for 2014 including property tax is $1462.94

Increase is 2.7%


----------



## dioxide45

sptung said:


> Marriott Desert Springs I
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the property tax which is billed separately.
> 
> 2015 Property Tax: $114.56
> 2014 Property Tax: $119.84
> 
> Total for 2015 including property tax is $1502.16
> Total for 2014 including property tax is $1462.94
> 
> Increase is 2.7%



The problem is that the property tax is different for every owner. So if you include that to calculate the increase, it will be different for every owner.


----------



## VacationForever

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that the property tax is different for every owner. So if you include that to calculate the increase, it will be different for every owner.



I am not sure if that is true for CA properties after the first year of purchase.  I know it varies for a newly purchase units, for example when you buy full freight from developer for Starwood, the property tax is quite a bit higher but after the first year I think it is clumped together with appraisal of the property across the board.


----------



## SueDonJ

sptung said:


> I am not sure if that is true for CA properties after the first year of purchase.  I know it varies for a newly purchase units, for example when you buy full freight from developer for Starwood, the property tax is quite a bit higher but after the first year I think it is clumped together with appraisal of the property across the board.



No, with Marriotts there are Property Tax differences at the CA resorts that follow through the life of the ownerships.  It's why there's a note on the first post in this thread that says the CA Property Taxes are different among all owners, and are billed separately by the counties.  Owners can choose whether to include the Property Taxes with their posts here, and hopefully the note is enough to explain the variances.


----------



## VacationForever

SueDonJ said:


> No, with Marriotts there are Property Tax differences at the CA resorts that follow through the life of the ownerships.  It's why there's a note on the first post in this thread that says the CA Property Taxes are different among all owners, and are billed separately by the counties.  Owners can choose whether to include the Property Taxes with their posts here, and hopefully the note is enough to explain the variances.



I did not know that.  I received a notification mid-year from the county indicating that property appraised value had dropped from something like 8K to 7K a year and a TUGger posted the same notification and value for MDS I so I thought it is the same across the board.


----------



## SueDonJ

sptung said:


> I did not know that.  I received a notification mid-year from the county indicating that property appraised value had dropped from something like 8K to 7K a year and a TUGger posted the same notification and value for MDS I so I thought it is the same across the board.



I don't own there so am only going by what I've seen posted over the years, and could be wrong of course.  In addition to posts listing different Property Tax fees, I've seen posts where folks suggest filing for new assessments periodically and have always thought that meant the tax variances always exist among owners.


----------



## aka Julie

SueDonJ said:


> I don't own there so am only going by what I've seen posted over the years, and could be wrong of course.  In addition to posts listing different Property Tax fees, I've seen posts where folks suggest filing for new assessments periodically and have always thought that meant the tax variances always exist among owners.



Got our Shadowridge property tax bill a couple weeks ago.  Ours went up a little bit after going down the past 2 years.  Guess things have bottomed out.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER

3500 DC Points $1837.50 ($118.75/BI plus $175 fee).... This is an approximately 5 cent increase over prior year.... As a new resale owner who just closed I am disappointed at the price hike. I believe the prior years MF were closer to 47.5 cents per BI.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Docklander

SueDonJ said:


> I notice today that the DC Club Dues fee is posted to my-vacationclub.com with a 12/10/14 due date.



Thanks for the heads up - that due date completely passed me by!


----------



## Seaport104

*Harbour Point at Shelter Cove*

Harbour Point at Shelter Cove, Fixed Week 34

2015 Operating Fee 731.08 
2015 Reserve Fee  363.61 
2015 Property Tax Fee  64.30 

Total - $1158.99


----------



## NJMOM2

*Marriott OceanWatch*

2015 Property Tax Fee  $61.28   
2015 Operating Fee      $822.51   
2015 Reserve Fee         $252.73   

2015 Total amount     $1136.52     $51.99 increase

2014 Total amount     $1084.53     4.79% increase


----------



## PamMo

*Kauai Beach Club*

Kauai Beach Club 2BR

Operating Fee: $627.69
AOAO Operating Fee: $610.62
Replacement Reserve: $186.86
AOAO Replacement reserve: $141.60
Property Tax Fee: $108.80

Total 2015 MF's: $1,685.57


----------



## taffy19

*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Towers*

2 BR fixed week/unit in the Lahaina tower - week 12

2015 AOAO Operating Assessment    2015-01-09     $759.91      
2015 AOAO Reserve Assessment      2015-01-09     $129.05      
2015 Property Tax Fee                   2015-01-09     $286.60      
2015 Operating Fee                       2015-01-09     $892.43      
2015 Reserve Fee                         2015-01-09     $208.13      

2015 Total amount                                          $2,276.12   

2014 Total amount                                          _[$2,209.40 - See posts below.]

_2013 Total amount $2,164.57 - All figures are correct now because I double checked it carefully and especially our bill.


----------



## Docklander

iconnections said:


> 2 BR fixed week/unit in the Lahaina tower - week 12
> 
> 2015 AOAO Operating Assessment    2015-01-09     $759.91
> 2015 AOAO Reserve Assessment      2015-01-09     $129.05
> 2015 Property Tax Fee                   2015-01-09     $286.60
> 2015 Operating Fee                       2015-01-09     $892.43
> 2015 Reserve Fee                         2015-01-09     $208.13
> 
> 2015 Total amount                                          $2,276.12
> 
> 2014 Total amount                                          $2,164.57



Hi Emmy - thanks for the heads up that these MFs have posted - I'm glad the news isn't too bad 
I think the number for 2014 should be $2,209.40 (the number you have is, I think, the 2013 number)


----------



## taffy19

Docklander said:


> Hi Emmy - thanks for the heads up that these MFs have posted - I'm glad the news isn't too bad
> I think the number for 2014 should be $2,209.40 (the number you have is, I think, the 2013 number)


You are right so the increase isn't that bad.


----------



## jtp1947

*MOC [Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing] 2BR Oceanfront*

Fiscal Year Description	Due Date	Amount Due
2015 AOAO Operating Assessment	2015-01-09	678.25
2015 AOAO Reserve Assessment	2015-01-09	115.18
2015 Property Tax Fee	2015-01-09	255.81
2015 Operating Fee	2015-01-09	796.55
2015 Reserve Fee	2015-01-09	185.77
Total Charges	 	$2031.56

2014 Maintenance Fees $1972=$55.56 increase or 3.02%


----------



## GregT

*Maui Ocean Club Lahaina/Napili Towers 2BR OF (Float week)*

2015 AOAO Operating Assessment	2015-01-09.....	759.91
2015 AOAO Reserve Assessment	2015-01-09.......	129.05
2015 Property Tax Fee	2015-01-09.....................	286.60
2015 Operating Fee	2015-01-09.........................	892.43
2015 Reserve Fee	2015-01-09...........................	208.13
Total Charges	 ..............................................	$2276.12


GregT said:


> *Maui Ocean Club Lahaina/Napili Villas -- 2BR OF (Float week)*
> 
> Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due
> 2014 AOAO Operating Assessment  2014-01-10......$ 726.60
> 2014 AOAO Reserve Assessment  2014-01-10...........  96.99
> 2014 Property Tax Fee  2014-01-10........................  284.22
> 2014 Operating Fee  2014-01-10............................  789.07
> 2014 Reserve Fee  2014-01-10...............................  312.52
> Total Charges..................................................   $2209.40





*Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Towers 3BR OF (Fixed Week)*

2015 AOAO Operating Assessment	2015-01-09......	911.88
2015 AOAO Reserve Assessment	2015-01-09.........	154.86
2015 Property Tax Fee	2015-01-09.......................	343.92
2015 Operating Fee	2015-01-09.........................	1070.92
2015 Reserve Fee	2015-01-09.............................	249.76
Total Charges................................................	 	$2731.34



GregT said:


> *Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Villas -- 3BR OF (Fixed week)*
> 
> 2014 AOAO Operating Assessment  2014-01-10.....$ 871.91
> 2014 AOAO Reserve Assessment  2014-01-10........  116.39
> 2014 Property Tax Fee  2014-01-10.......................  340.50
> 2014 Operating Fee  2014-01-10..........................  946.86
> 2014 Reserve Fee  2014-01-10.............................  375.03
> Total Charges.................................................   $2650.69



Total increase is 3.05% for each week.


----------



## jpc763

*Imperial Palms Villas - Special Season [3BR]*

Fiscal Year Description - Due Date - Amount Due

2015 Operating Fee  - 830.61
2015 Reserve Fee - 370.00
2015 Property Tax Fee - 138.13

2015 Total Charges - $1338.74

------------------------------

2014 Operating Fee  - 803.33
2014 Reserve Fee - 352.38
2014 Property Tax Fee - 117.06

2014 Total Charges - $1272.77 

*5.18% Increase*


----------



## SueDonJ

*SurfWatch 3BR*

$1,010.47 - Operating Fee
$252.80 - Replacement Reserve
$90.01 - Property Taxes

*$1,353.28 - TOTAL*

$50.36 - Increase

*This is off the invoice at my-vacationclub.com; the MF package hasn't yet been posted.

2014 comparison
$983.30 - Operating Fee
$238.50 - Replacement Reserve
$81.12 - Property Taxes


----------



## sparty

*Cypress Harbour*

*Special Week*
$682.07 - Operating Fee 
$320.00 - Replacement Reserve
$159.53 - Property Tax

*$1,161.60 - TOTAL*

$81.73 / 6.6% increase

*Sport Week*

$682.07 - Operating Fee 
$320.00 - Replacement Reserve
$108.01 - Property Tax

*$1,110.08- TOTAL*

$89.94 / 7.5% increase

*Summer Week*

$682.07 - Operating Fee 
$320.00 - Replacement Reserve
$138.12 - Property Tax

*$1,140.19 - TOTAL*

$85.14 / 6.9 % increase


----------



## vacationtime1

*Kauai Beach Club - 1 bd.*

*2015:*

$   98.91 - Prop tax fee
   128.73 - AOAO Replacement Reserve
   555.11 - AOAO Operating Fee
   169.87 - Replacement Reserve
   570.60 - Operating fee

$1,523.22 - Total


----------



## SueDonJ

*SurfWatch 2BR*

$869.54 - Operating Fee
$217.55 - Replacement Reserve
$77.46 - Property Taxes

*$1,164.55 - TOTAL*

$43.33 - Increase

_2014 comparison_
$846.17 - Operating Fee
$205.24 - Replacement Reserve
$69.81 - Property Taxes

(copied from Operating Budget now posted to my-vacationclub.com)


----------



## SeaDoc

*shadow ridge platinum 2br ey*

SHADOW RIDGE VILLAGES

2015 Condo Operating Fee	2015-01-19	132.85
2015 Condo Reserve Fee	2015-01-19	54.70
2015 Master Operating Assessment	2015-01-19	18.98
2015 Master Reserve Assessment	2015-01-19	5.75
2015 Operating Fee	2015-01-19	795.01
2015 Reserve Fee	2015-01-19	253.64
Total Charges	 	$1260.93   ($1198.00 2014) 5.00% increase

2015 property taxes (billed separately) $105.44


----------



## SeaDoc

*Newport Coast Platinum 2br ey*

2015 Condo Operating Fee	2015-01-05	109.12
2015 Condo Reserve Fee	2015-01-05	64.48
2015 Master Operating Assessment	2015-01-05	69.21
2015 Master Reserve Assessment	2015-01-05	56.02
2015 Operating Fee	2015-01-05	538.72
2015 Reserve Fee	2015-01-05	218.88
Total Charges	 	$1056.43       ($1197 2014 - decrease 11.8%)

2015 property taxes (billed separately) 89.72


----------



## jpc763

*Shadow Ridge Villages EOY Gold Season - 2BR*

Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due 
2015 Condo Operating Fee  - 66.43 
2015 Condo Reserve Fee  - 27.35 
2015 Master Operating Assessment  - 9.49 
2015 Master Reserve Assessment  - 2.88 
2015 Operating Fee  - 397.51 
2015 Reserve Fee  - 126.82 
Total Charges   $630.48 

2014 Total Charges $599.20 so increase of 5.22%

Property Tax is billed separately.


----------



## winger

*2015 numbers*
Resort Name/Unit Type: Manor Club MMC
Operating Fee: 836.26
Replacement Reserve: 299.80
Property Taxes: 62.94
TOTAL: $1199.00

2014 Total:  $1142.00 

Increase = 1199/1142 = 4.99%


----------



## suenmike32

*Marriott's Ocean Watch Villa's*
*Gold Season*
*Ocean Side/View*

2015 Property Tax Fee           $61.28
2015 Replacement Reserve    $252.73
2015 Operating Fee                $822.51

*Total  *                                    $1136.52
(increase of $51.99 or 4.8%)


----------



## Seaport104

*Marriott Grande Vista 2BR Platinum*

MGV 2BR Platinum with Florida Club Rights

2015 Club Fee  37.43 
2015 Operating Fee  685.23 
2015 Reserve Fee  247.74 
2015 Property Tax Fee  183.12 
Total Charges   $1153.52


----------



## GreenTea

Grande Ocean:
Fiscal Year Description	Due Date	Amount Due
2015 Property Tax Fee	2015-01-09	127.39
2015 Operating Fee	2015-01-09	847.04
2015 Reserve Fee	2015-01-09	297.10
Total Charges	 	$1271.53


----------



## taudelt

*Marriott's Harbour Lake*

2BR Platinum week:
2015 Property Tax Fee 157.75
2015 Replacement Reserve 272.25
2015 Operating Fee 767.79
Total: 1197.76

2BR Gold Week:
2015 Property Tax Fee 123.41
2015 Replacement Reserve 272.25
2015 Operating Fee 767.79
Total: 1163.45


----------



## sjsharkie

*Marriott Willow Ridge Lodge - (HAB Condo Assoc.)*

Marriott Willow Ridge 2015 Maintenance Fees (All 2BR Units)


2015 Reserve Fee - $258.08
2015 Operating Fee - $741.88
2015 Property Tax Fee - $24.82

*GRAND TOTAL - $1024.78*

5.5% increase from 2014

-ryan


----------



## suenmike32

*Ocean Pointe, Palm Beach Shores FL*

2BR Platinum week:
2015 Property Tax Fee 223.65
2015 Replacement Reserve 305.62
2015 Operating Fee 895.53
Florida Club 37.43
Total: 1462.23


----------



## jimf41

*Ocean Pointe  2015*

*2BR Silver week OF:*
2015 Property Tax Fee 135.79
2015 Replacement Reserve 305.62
2015 Operating Fee 895.53
Florida Club 37.43
Total 2014: 1374.37
Total 2013: 1321.83  3.8% increase


*3br Silver week:*
2015 Property Tax Fee 191.44
2015 Replacement Reserve 367.80
2015 Operating Fee 1077.70
Florida Club 37.43
Total 2014: 1674.37
Total 2013: 1608.89 3.9% increase


----------



## SueDonJ

*Barony Beach Club*

$786.14 - Operating Fee
$320.00 - Replacement Reserve
$83.86 - Property Taxes

*$1,190.00 - TOTAL*

$40.00 - Increase

*This is off the invoice at my-vacationclub.com; the MF package hasn't yet been posted.

2014 comparison
$758.38 - Operating Fee
$295.00 - Replacement Reserve
$96.62 - Property Taxes


----------



## snowgoose

*MOC - Molakai Tower, 1 Bedroom, Ocean View, 1 Week*

2015 AOAO Operating Assessment -- 616.59
2015 AOAO Reserve Assessment ---- 104.71
2015 Property Tax Fee ------------- 232.55
2015 Operating Fee ---------------- 724.13
2015 Reserve Fee	 ------------------ 168.88
Total ----------------------------- 1846.86

2014 Total was 1792.70 = 54.16 increase or 2.9%

I have two weeks, both are the same pricing


----------



## Seaport104

*Aruba Ocean Club 2BR Gold*

Aruba Ocean Club, 2BR Gold

2015 Operating Fee  957.49 
2015 Operating Fee  267.22 
2015 Reserve Fee  468.19 
Total Charges   $1692.90


----------



## Toppermom

*Summit Watch 2 BR*

2015
Operating Fee                $1,039.63
Property Tax Fee            $    68.09
Replacement Reserve      $   366.92
                                   _________
                                   $1,474.64


2014  

Operating Fee                  $ 918.02 
Property Tax Fee              $  73.52
Replacement Reserve        $ 332.31
                                     __________
                                     $1323.85

Increase                          $  150.79  = 11.4%


----------



## ilene13

*Marriott Aruba Ocean Club 1 Bedroom Villa*

Aruba Ocean Club ---1 Bedroom unit
2015:
$190.07 - Utilities
$726.60 - Operating Fee
$347.79 - Replacement Reserve


$1,264.46 - TOTAL

$72.27 - Increase which is 6%

*This is off the invoice at my-vacationclub.com; the MF package hasn't yet been posted.

2014 comparison
$702.52 - Operating Fee
$304.23 - Replacement Reserve
$184.89- Utilities


----------



## dioxide45

*Grande Vista 2BR Gold*

2015 Property Tax Fee: $143.13
2015 Replacement Reserve: $247.74
2015 Operating Fee: $685.23
2015 Florida Club Fee: $37.43
2015 Total: $1,113.53

2014 Total: $1,045.62 <<--6.49% increase.


----------



## Mr. Vker

Just got an email from Phuket Beach Club. 3.99% increase. 2015 is 32,648 baht/week or about $989.00/week. All units are two bedrooms.


----------



## pwrshift

*Canyon Villas:*

*2015*
 Property Tax: $28.39
 Operating Fee: $840.56
 Reserve Fee: $295.22
*Total: $1164.17*

*Up $48.83   or  +4.37%*

*2014*
 Property Tax: $28.89
 Operating Fee: $805.29
 Reserve Fee: $281.16
*Total: $1115.34*


----------



## Seaport104

*Grande Vista 3BR Platinum with Florida Club*

Grande Vista 3BR Platinum with Florida Club

2015 Club Fee  37.43 
2015 Operating Fee  904.11 
2015 Reserve Fee  326.88 
2015 Property Tax Fee  197.28 

Total Charges   $1465.70


----------



## pafort

*Paris Village Ile de France*

2bed silver
€. 1301,85

+18,23%


----------



## pafort

*Marbeall Beach Resort*

1 bed

€. 808,84

+3,94%


----------



## markbernstein

Oceana Palms 2 BR Gold

2015 Operating Fee 	2015-01-09       1014.09
2015 Reserve Fee 	2015-01-09 	270.07
2015 Property Tax Fee 	2015-01-09 	220.34
Total Charges 	  	                     $1504.50


----------



## MALC9990

*Son Antem*

2 Bed
Operating Fee                 - €837.98
Reserve for Replacement - €114.10
Total                              - €952.08

3 Bed
Operating Fee                  - €944.49
Reserve for Replacement   - €144.14
Total                                - €1088.63

Increase over 2014 - 2.55%


----------



## MALC9990

*Phuket Beach Club*

2 Bed
Operating Fee - Thb 26,528.88
Reserve for Replacement - Thb 6119.86
Total - Thb 32648.74
Thb = Thai Baht
Increase 3.99%


----------



## mjkkb2

*Oceana Palms*

2 bed/ 2 bath 2015
Operating Fee 1019.35
Reserve Fee    323.44
Property Tax   182.47 Gold, 258.18 Plat and Plat+
2015 Total MF          1525.26 Gold, 1600.97 Plat and Plat+

Total 2014 MF          1463.84 Gold, 1556.98 Plat and Plat+

4.2% increase  Gold, 2.8% increase Plat and Plat+

The increase is mainly due to fully funding the reserve fee,  One interesting thing I noticed is the decrease in the housekeeping line item which should have gone up considering the shorter stays via DC.


----------



## bazzap

Playa Andaluza
3 Bedroom
€1,125.59
I received the invoice today, but I have still to see the detailed budget breakdown
(€1,062.61 in 2014)
5.93% increase 
Specially approved budget increase is above the level allowable within the provisions of the Holiday Owner Purchaser Agreement (HOPA) which for 2015 is limited to 2.12% over the 2014 Budget.


----------



## topdog

*Sabal Palms - 2 Bedroom Red*

2015 Operating Fee $704.47
2015 Reserves Fee $345.00
2015 Property Tax Fee $123.87

Total Charges $1173.34

2014 total was $1128.84. This year is $44.50 higher.


----------



## l0410z

*Marriott Monarch*

2014 over 2013 -  3.7 % increase 
2014 fees 
Operating  766.98
Reserve    298.78
Prop Tax    83.86
Total        1149.72

2115 over 2014 - 4.6% oncrease 
2015 fees 
Operating  794.30
Reserve    304.75
Prop Tax   103.54 (ouch) 
Total        1202.59


----------



## Xpat

*Marbella Beach Resort*

Marbella Beach Resort - Two bedroom

Maintenance fees are the same regardless of season

943.51 euros +3.9% (approx $1130)

Included in the above is the reserve for replacement (159.23, up 14.5%), property taxes (27.83, up 4.5%) and 10% value added tax (85.77)

2015: 944 +3.9% / approx $1130
2014: 908 +2.5% / approx $1244
2013: 886 +3.8% / approx $1166
2012: 854

The euro has weakened substantially against the dollar, making the maintenance fee in dollars a *relative* bargain


----------



## tschwa2

sjsharkie said:


> Marriott Willow Ridge 2015 Maintenance Fees (All 2BR Units)
> 
> 
> 2015 Reserve Fee - $258.08
> 2015 Operating Fee - $741.88
> 2015 Property Tax Fee - $24.82
> 
> *GRAND TOTAL - $1024.78*
> 
> 5.5% increase from 2014
> 
> -ryan



I am just paying mine now.  I guess there are no 2 br lock off in the Marriott System that are under $1000. Bummer.


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> I am just paying mine now.  I guess there are no 2 br lock off in the Marriott System that are under $1000. Bummer.



I am not aware of one. No 2BR unit, lock off or not. It seems that it was just a few years ago that the Willow Ridge Lodge MFs were in the $700 range.


----------



## bazzap

dioxide45 said:


> I am not aware of one. No 2BR unit, lock off or not. It seems that it was just a few years ago that the Willow Ridge Lodge MFs were in the $700 range.


Presumably for the last time ever the latest Phuket Beach Club MFs are below $1000
At current interbank exchange rates they are $995.
These are not lock offs, but they are 2 bed.
Mind you, unless you live in Asia, the cost of getting there is the larger expense.


----------



## pafort

bazzap said:


> Playa Andaluza
> 3 Bedroom
> €1,125.59
> I received the invoice today, but I have still to see the detailed budget breakdown
> (€1,062.61 in 2014)
> 5.93% increase
> Specially approved budget increase is above the level allowable within the provisions of the Holiday Owner Purchaser Agreement (HOPA) which for 2015 is limited to 2.12% over the 2014 Budget.



3 beds lockoff?

Paolo


----------



## bazzap

pafort said:


> 3 beds lockoff?
> 
> Paolo


Yes correct Paolo, this is for our 3 Bedroom Sea Front Lock Off in Playa Andaluza


----------



## calypte

*HOA fees*



Docklander said:


> This info disagrees slightly from the info posted in Post #2 (taxes are different)  _[See note in Post #2.  <-- SueDonJ]_
> 
> 2 Bed Platinum
> 
> $912.12 - Operating Fee
> $499.83 - AOAO Operating Fee
> $210.51 - Replacement Reserve
> $65.93 - AOAO Replacement Reserve
> $179.68 - Property Taxes
> $1,868.07 - TOTAL
> 
> 2014 Total was $1,781.28
> 
> *INCREASE 4.87%*
> 
> Not exactly delighted with this.



Unfortunately, dues go up every year, though, Marriott always keeps it under 5%.  I know the board of directors does their best to minimize increases, but it always increases due to refurbishing, etc.  Important to vote for board members who are trying to keep fees in line.  _[Many board members]_ keeps tabs on expenses and works well with management.


----------



## Fasttr

I'm confused. Are people posting 2016 MF's here by mistake?

There is a 2016 thread in the Sticky section


----------



## SueDonJ

Fasttr said:


> I'm confused. Are people posting 2016 MF's here by mistake?
> 
> There is a 2016 thread in the Sticky section



  I'm waiting on a PM reply from kds4 to confirm, will clean this up when I get it ...

In the meantime I'm locking this thread.  If you're here to post 2016 MF's, go here instead:  Marriott 2016 Maintenance Fees  Thanks!

_12/10/15 - Posts moved; thread re-opened._


----------

